# possibly moving west... questions..



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Our family has just recently started discussing moving west, not sure where yet but just west. We want to research things like climate, economy and housing market before we decide. It woukd be within a year and half from now 

My dad runs his own electrical contracting business and qould like to keep it. He is also getting his GC license now and feels that west is a good place for new construction. I feel like its a great place for livestock. 

So my questions are... what states would be good for us? We want acreage at a reasonable price and a good market for his work. Schools are not important as we are homeschooled and going into college. Mainly just area, work and real estate. 

Thanks


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just come to Texas. Everything's bigger in Texas


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats what I said! More nice goats to choose from lol!

I went to eastern kansas about a month ago and fell in love. It was nice to have so much space and not so much city. Right now we have an acre and a half and live maybe 10 minutes from Greenville. Its too citified for me!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Exactly. I live in a neighborhood but found a barn 5 min from my house with 7 acres, so I don't even live with my goats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we moved from California to Texas...LOVE IT HERE! ..every where I looked there was the American Flag hanging next to the Texas flag.. the Texas star on Most houses lol...and almost every business still post congrats and encourgments for local school teams...Homeschooling is legal and really ONLY IN TEXAS will you see a morturary called..Coyboys last ride lol...Truly a friendly place...in California, planning a trip to see family 2 hours away was a huge ordeal..had to plan an over night stay lol..Here is Texas that a trip to town for groceries! Land is still affordable, but climbing but country is plentiful...and Goats....we got goats!!! Been here for 8+ years...never plan to leave..good soil makes the roots grow deep...Texas is good soil!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

happybleats said:


> we moved from California to Texas...LOVE IT HERE! ..every where I looked there was the American Flag hanging next to the Texas flag.. the Texas star on Most houses lol...and almost every business still post congrats and encourgments for local school teams...Homeschooling is legal and really ONLY IN TEXAS will you see a morturary called..Coyboys last ride lol...Truly a friendly place...in California, planning a trip to see family 2 hours away was a huge ordeal..had to plan an over night stay lol..Here is Texas that a trip to town for groceries! Land is still affordable, but climbing but country is plentiful...and Goats....we got goats!!! Been here for 8+ years...never plan to leave..good soil makes the roots grow deep...Texas is good soil!


Agreed!! We have a big star and always post about the high schools


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Eastern WA is very nice. And it is "west". Land is cheap if it is not farm land. We got our property (15 fenced acres, huge barn, 4 outbuildings, and 2 houses for $240k.) There are LOTS of homeschoolers here and great colleges. Whitman, WSU, Gonzaga, etc. I'm sure he could find work as an election around here. PLUS, there are some great Boer breeders around here (like Capriole  ) and it would be great to have you around here too!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How are the winters in both areas? We don't want a really harsh winter... snow is ok but remember, were southerners and we don't get but about an inch every couple years. If were lucky its two inches! Lol... just so that I can drive still and not be totally freaked out


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Eastern WA is very nice. And it is "west". Land is cheap if it is not farm land. We got our property (15 fenced acres, huge barn, 4 outbuildings, and 2 houses for $240k.) There are LOTS of homeschoolers here and great colleges. Whitman, WSU, Gonzaga, etc. I'm sure he could find work as an election around here. PLUS, there are some great Boer breeders around here (like Capriole  ) and it would be great to have you around here too!!


I love WA!! And texas... been to both and have to say either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Look how nice it is  

Lots of outdoor things to do around here too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I love WA!! And texas... been to both and have to say either way you can't go wrong.


Ok come to WA then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Look how nice it is  Lots of outdoor things to do around here too.


:drool: I'll come! :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How's about western wa? Land is high priced here but we get plenty rain. Winters are mild with maybe a week or so of snow & freezing temps.
The wind is always blowing on the eastern side but it blows notoriously around Enumclaw.
Sequim area is nice it's known as the Banana Belt & even milder than here.
Homeschooling is well accepted, we have great farmers markets even in Seattle, I know someone who brings goat meat.
Better yet find a nice place in the San Juans & I'll move in with ya!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Ok come to WA then


That's a beautiful picture!

How bad are the winters? My dad likes Motana but I think the winter is harsher than wed like. Of course I like Montana in the summer since it isn't any where near as hot as it is here


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The last time we had snow in Houston was in 2004 I believe. But it does get to like 30 here. Summers are hot!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool: I'll come! :laugh:


:laugh: You can be my goat sister


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: You can be my goat sister


Sounds good! I'll be there next week!  :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> That's a beautiful picture!
> 
> How bad are the winters? My dad likes Motana but I think the winter is harsher than wed like. Of course I like Montana in the summer since it isn't any where near as hot as it is here


The winter can be harsh but I think it is an OK trade off because it is a normal length and the spring/summer/fall are SO nice. It gets cold and snowy but it doesn't rain much in the winter so that's nice. I like Montana too but I like it here better because it isn't humid here at all like Montana and you have woods close by and open land close by where in Montana you have to pick it seems. Summer gets to about 100-105 but if you have AC it's fine  Goats do fine with it too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> How's about western wa? Land is high priced here but we get plenty rain. Winters are mild with maybe a week or so of snow & freezing temps.
> The wind is always blowing on the eastern side but it blows notoriously around Enumclaw.
> Sequim area is nice it's known as the Banana Belt & even milder than here.
> Homeschooling is well accepted, we have great farmers markets even in Seattle, I know someone who brings goat meat.
> Better yet find a nice place in the San Juans & I'll move in with ya!


The wind isn't bad unless it's a storm. We used to live in Western WA ourselves!  We moved over here because the rain was terrible for us


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sydney then how come you didn't take some of this rain with you!
Where did you live on this side? Arent you one of them thar former Everett residues? I mean residents?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Sydney then how come you didn't take some of this rain with you!
> Where did you live on this side? Arent you one of them thar former Everett residues? I mean residents?


Born in Seattle, then moved to Everett. In 2008 we moved to SW WA. Near Chehalis. A little tiny town called Pe Ell. Then last year we moved here, to the sun


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scottyhorse said:


> Born in Seattle, then moved to Everett. In 2008 we moved to SW WA. Near Chehalis. A little tiny town called Pe Ell. Then last year we moved here, to the sun


Rub it in already will ya?
You wouldn't believe the view coming east on the trestle. Huge swaths cut out with cracker boxes on them.
Same with Seattle Hill Road. Only worse.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Western Oregon

Pros
Mild weather year round 
Fertile-Can grow enough for family of 5 on one acre
Travel is easy-driving to jobs around the state wouldn't be bad
Lots of contracting work due to storm damage, especially right on the coast
Beaches are accessible and public property
People are live and let live...No one's up in your business all the time
Property is reasonably priced...Very easy to buy discounted bank owned property
ex. Down the road from me is a property that is 20 acres with trees, off the highway, and a brand new 4 bedroom mobile home on it. The owners ran into financial trouble and tried to burn it for insurance money. The home is minimally damaged and can be repaired fairly easily. $125,000

Cons
Lots of rain
Property taxes a little high
Electric a little high
Median income a little lower than WA


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas winters are mild for thr most part...can get pretty cold..we have had break thick ice for the animals water lol..but nothing too bad and never for too long...and its beautiful...lots of open land!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Texas is a big state and east TX is way different from the Panhandle. 

Texas is a great state, some of it has drought, it is a cheap to live there, but they do have BUGS that includes fire ants and killer bees.

Montana is pretty extreme.
Wyoming is windy and I personally don't care for it.
Anything east of the rockies - tornadoes
West/East coast water disasters
West coast - Japan radiation
Not a cold place - lots of bugs
Too wet - lots of worms

Also - do you want to show your goats? If so, some states are better than others.

Remember who is in a drought too and if you want to pay for feed. It sounds like you'll need to live by a somewhat large city so your dad has work. Also - since you and siblings are headed to college think of where you'd like to go for in-State tuition. And even if you won't be going to public schools a good school district is attractive when selling a home.

Oh - just the beginning .... lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes boer goat shows are very important! Wethers and does. 

I think most all the states wed move too have good state universities. Personally, I would choose Kansas because I've always wanted to go to Kstate.. toured it not long ago and I was sold! We have family in arkansas and oklahoma so my dad would like to be a days driving distance from them. A harsh winter isn't good for us though... I dont mind hot summers at all. We get very high humidity plus extreme heat in the summer so that doesn't bother us at all. 

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was excited to see this thread my hubby and I are thinking of moving west also leaning toward Texas


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I still vote WA!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oklahoma is nice. I live in northeastern Oklahoma, this area is called "green country". We do have tornadoes (none have been very close by), but Kansas gets tornadoes too. We get snow sometimes, usually just a dusting, but one year we had almost 4 ft of snow at one time and temps were down to almost -20. It was a freak storm though and usually never happens. Ice storms are pretty common here. Kansas is pretty nice, but I think they get a little more snow/cold than we get mostly because they are farther north. Arkansas is alright, kind of different country though pretty hilly and lots of trees. There is a town in Arkansas that I think it would be funny to live in called "Flippin" lol. OK has some funny town names too.

Land here is going for about $2,000 an acre, some is cheaper and some is higher depending on if it is within town limits or near a lake. Lots of larger acreages and some small ones, although the small ones are usually higher priced because they are more in demand by horse people.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

You know colorado is very nice! Great weather, not too hot summers and not too cold winters! It is great!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

farmgirl631 said:


> You know colorado is very nice! Great weather, not too hot summers and not too cold winters! It is great!


Oh man I had forgotten colorado. You guys make this really hard lol.

Does anyone live in south eastern kansas? Like near witchita that can tell me about it. Wed be a couple hours from stillwater ok and about 4 hours from our family


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Eastern Kansas is pretty nice and KState is one of the best colleges around for Ag related majors! There are several home schoolers in this state. Winters in E Kansas....cold and damp. Wind blows, there is snow and ice, etc. Summers are HOT and humid (but you are already use to that).


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess I should've gone further in the thread! Winters tend to be a little milder in SE ks than just the Eastern Ks area. They don't generally get a whole lot of snow and ice, but they can. Summers are hot and humid (but again....you are use to that). My mom grew up there. You do have to contend with tornadoes....just make sure you ask about "tornado alleys" when you're buying. Some areas are more prone than others.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's Good to know! I think were between Texas, SE or Eastern Kansas, Montana (my dad won't let it go) and maybe Colorado. Anymore info on areas of each state that we might like... I know there is tons of goat stuff in east texas but not sure about west. We have an uncle in Hartley, TX.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Western Nevada! It's not just a desert like everyone thinks! Well, actually, most of it is  But on the west side we get enough moisture from the Sierras that it's quite beautiful. Google Gardnerville or Smith Valley NV. 

Pros: 
Beautiful country
Land prices not too high
Pretty mild winters (once in a blue moon we have snow stay around for a week)
Really nice people! Lot's of old farming and ranching families here.
In the valleys the ground is very fertile.
You're only a little ways from the beach! (Lake Tahoe)

Cons: Umm...
Schools aren't that great but you wouldn't have to worry about that. We're home schooled too so neither do we!
Our economy is somewhat slow but I think it's like that everywhere.
There's usually one week in July where we have over 100deg temps. But it really isn't that bad since there's practically no humidity here


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats beautiful... so many places and so hard to decide. Of course, my parents get the last word but they have said we all get a say. 

My goats are very important to me. So I'd like to be somewhere with plenty of good shows. I'm used to at least 12 shows a year so something simalier would be nice lol. Of course, land and real estate prices are important. As is, the economy for my dads business. He doesn't like Kansas... He likes texas or montana... I like Montana but I don't want to live there.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They have quite a few shows in this area. At the very least, you can hit each state fair (Kansas, Missouri, arkansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma city, and Tulsa) Boer goats are very popular, and we're close to Texas. When buying a house try to get one that already has a storm cellar.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Texas has lots of shows around! Especially majors


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Washington has some good Boer shows. Like Big Top Boer Show, Red White and Boer, April Fools, OctBoer (sorry if I get the names of these shows wrong) And in Eastern WA you can go to Walla Walla fair, I think Spokane, and then Idaho and Oregon are close by so you can pick from three states.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I would consider Texas especially the hill country region: Blanco, Boerne, San Marcos, Wimberly or New Braunsfels... its just gorgeous you got San Antonio 30-45 minutes away and Austin less than an hour away. San Antonio has the rodeo, San Antonio riverwalk, SPURS, Six flags, Sea World, Guadalupe River and the Natural Caverns. Austin has the bats, UT, the music scene, Travis lake, movie premiers, celebrities and amazing restaurants. Lets not forget you're still in highschool so you should be looking at colleges, In San Antonio & Austin area you'll have a lot to choose from: The University of Texas- San Antonio, St. Mary's, Incarnate Word, Lady of the Lake, Texas State, University of Texas and St. Edwards. It doesn't get very cold in Texas, sometimes its summer all year round lol.... ALSO TEXAS HAS THE BIGGEST FOOD PORTIONS YOU HAVE EVER SEEN!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dani if you're into livestock judging, Sam Houston State and A&M are the best judging schools. I'm going to a community college in Katy right now and plan to transfer to one of those


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well looks like we've decided on texas. Not sure what part. 

I'm going to a community college here now and had planned to transfer to nc state but if were in texas in two year it will probably be A&M. I have to live there six months to get in state tuition so hopefully we'll be there in time for that. Otherwise it'll be after I graduate nc state before I move and I will he goatless for two years. I can't handle that lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Dani if you're into livestock judging, Sam Houston State and A&M are the best judging schools. I'm going to a community college in Katy right now and plan to transfer to one of those


I'd love to do judging in college. That's why I wanted to go to k state so back or osu


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Dani if you're into livestock judging, Sam Houston State and A&M are the best judging schools. I'm going to a community college in Katy right now and plan to transfer to one of those


I'd love to do judging in college. That's why I wanted to go to k state so bad or osu. But A&M would be great too


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I judge now and love it! Texas tech also has a good team


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

MN!

Don't you want sub-zero temps during winter? LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> MN!
> 
> Don't you want sub-zero temps during winter? LOL


I think I'll pass lol

And judging is the best... except I can't look at an animal without noticing its faults and good points. Is that weird?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol I judge every animal too!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm no help...I live in central KY, and haven't been any further west than...ok NW --- Minnesota years ago lol.

I'm sure you will love TX 

I am from IN, and moved to KY 13 1/2 years ago. I absolutely LOVE this area, it's horse heaven ♥ Beautiful, elegant farms everywhere you go, with lots of beautiful horses in the pastures. Sadly though, land is very expensive here in this area due to the value of the horse farms. 
We have 2 acres, nothing fancy at all, and it's $25,000 an acre. You go about 4 houses west of us and it's $50,000 an acre. Go about 2 driveways east and it's $50,000+. 
We got lucky to snag this little place 

We usually get the bulk of severe weather in the spring, but we had a strange year, didn't really have the severe weather. April was soooo quiet!
Usually it's not too bad in the winter. Jan-Mar are the coldest months. But this winter might be a cold one. We just had .5 of an inch of snow the night before last. That's pretty early for us. Usually we don't get accumulating snow until after Thanksgiving. 
We get snow about 3x a season where it's 2+ inches. I think 5-6inches is the most I've ever seen here? It typically doesn't hang around long before it warms up enough to melt off.

Nowhere else I'd want to live honestly. But we all have our different reasons for loving different places 
I do wish we had at least a 10 acre farm, that would be great. A little more secluded would be nice too.<we live on a very busy/popular road & within minutes of several of the most popular thoroughbred breeding farms in the country>.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have your dad check out the Try Cities (Richland, Pasco, Kennewick) Low cost of living, nice climate. Dry, little rain, not to cold, hot. While most of the country took a hit with the house market crash, here we didnt. Instead of builders building houses and then selling them, they just cut back to building them as they sold them. And still to this day, new houses are going up all over the place. I work in the HVAC trade doing new installs. Other then a few winter months, which is normal, there is sold work all year.

Not to mention some great hunting and fishing within 75 miles.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im a southerner, Born and Raise in Oklahoma, OU Rules! lol Lived in Florida (never again, visit yes live No) Lived in Texas, Way way WAY to hot ( SO is OKL.) central states is tornado alley, there getting worse every year, Haven't lived on the west coast, but I live in Wyoming now, STAY AWAY if you don't like cold! Interestingly enough, Great Falls Montana (Yup lived there too) is a great area to live. Winters does have a lot of snow, and if you look at temps on paper they look crazy cold. But its not actually like that. Give you and Idea Living in central Okla. decided to move to G.F. Montana, left in Feb. temps in Okla. was 32 degrees no snow just humid and windy, but it was the cold cut to the bone make your teeth chatter cold, dressed in layers, long-johns and sweats, coats hats and gloves, kind that makes your teeth rattle. Arrived in G.F. mid Feb on Valentines day get out of car dress only in sweats, was sitting on coats etc., snow was about 6inches we all hustled to get out of the car so we could turn around and get our coats pulled out to realize we didn't need them. Was like ok not to bad, just like one of Oklahoma's few and far between days of snow but not really that cold kind of day. Then we seen the bank across the street, stood stunned for a couple min.s arguing it wasn't accurate, found out it was....-15 degress. Difference no humidity, its a dry cold. 
Summers there rarely go into the hundreds, they do but not often nor days on end of 100+ temps. Beautiful mountains to the west, plains with a mountain here and there to the east, Cananda above you. Eagles flying everywhere, wildlife every where.... Beautiful! I'd go back if I could but I cant, AS much as I HATE the winters here I love the summers and the beauty even more..... plus I don't have enough $ to move unless I just sold everything but my car and drove there and got into low income housing. Land is cheap, water is good, unlike the valley here. Can you tell I miss it? lol Hope your future moves goes well and smoothly!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Can find lots of land for under 500 and acre, no tornado's always building new homes, Lots of people building nice fancy houses in the mountains, NO Taxes, that's right you don't pay taxes on food or supplies or etc. there a few things that has taxes like a cell phone tax when you buy the phone but its not much. Lots of beautiful rolling hills and wide open spaces. pleanty of rivers and lakes that loo shallow because there so clear but there DEEP. Not over crowded, only Wyoming has a smaller population. Alaska only beats it due to the fishing, hunting, crabbing and ect. industries.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm no help...I live in central KY, and haven't been any further west than...ok NW --- Minnesota years ago lol.
> 
> I'm sure you will love TX
> 
> ...


It is beautiful out there! Were going to NAILE next week... me for skillathon and my sister is going to show our last two wethers. I've also been to the Lexington area before and toured a bunch of horse farms... it was pretty!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Can find lots of land for under 500 and acre, no tornado's always building new homes, Lots of people building nice fancy houses in the mountains, NO Taxes, that's right you don't pay taxes on food or supplies or etc. there a few things that has taxes like a cell phone tax when you buy the phone but its not much. Lots of beautiful rolling hills and wide open spaces. pleanty of rivers and lakes that loo shallow because there so clear but there DEEP. Not over crowded, only Wyoming has a smaller population. Alaska only beats it due to the fishing, hunting, crabbing and ect. industries.


That's what my dad wants right there. But he said the housing market towards the texas panhandle is booming and he could make a ton of money.

He's going to start traveling for work soon and said some of his stops would include texas, montana and some other places out that way.

I have alreadg decidrd that if they haven't moved by the time I'm out of school (4 years) then I am moving out towards kansad, oklahoma or texas. I want to work with livestock and that would be the perfect place to find the job I want. Dairies, feedlots, not to mention I could eventually buy up enough labd for my own cattle operation and still have goats 

I swear, I'm nothing but a cowgirl at heart. I may be one of the few out there with a southern accent but it'll be fun


----------

